# Temperature for Blue Rams



## Luketendo (13 Aug 2020)

Just got some German Blue Rams yesterday and heater is set to 25 C. Being in tropical Australia the tank is currently at 26 C and will probably be above 25 C most of the time anyway, however on some days in winter the heater temperature will be reached.

25 C was chosen because having a relatively low temperature is probably best for a planted tank and fine for the other tank inhabitants - Emperor Tetra, Ember Tetra, Cardinal Tetra, Otocinclus.

However I was wondering if anybody else had had any experience was keeping rams at a temperature of around 25 C or less and how they go long term. I am aware that many sites say they prefer 28 C or so. Also have in mind that perhaps the Otocinclus especially may not want the temperature too high if possible.

I notice that ADA claim to have their gallery tanks at 25 C including with rams (https://www.adana.co.jp/en/contents/process/index.html). Not sure if this is accurate or not however.


----------



## alto (13 Aug 2020)

I’d suggest following Filipe Oliveira on this one 

Several _M ramirezi _videos on his YouTube Channel since they began breeding (also some FB and Instagram photos, short clips) 

https://m.youtube.com/c/FilipeOlive...itct=CBIQ8JMBGAEiEwiS3My-yZfrAhXSp8QKHTRFDP4=


----------



## Luketendo (13 Aug 2020)

alto said:


> I’d suggest following Filipe Oliveira on this one
> 
> Several _M ramirezi _videos on his YouTube Channel since they began breeding (also some FB and Instagram photos, short clips)
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/c/FilipeOliveiraFAAO/videos?disable_polymer=true&itct=CBIQ8JMBGAEiEwiS3My-yZfrAhXSp8QKHTRFDP4=



Thank you. 25 C or less he said. No problems there then since it was up to 27.7 C earlier...


----------

